# Deer Lottery



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Game and fish shows the lottery is now in process. C'mon buck tag in 2G1.....


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Please... I hope it works out this year, if not a nice young doe will be fine.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looking forward to accumulating my 4th preference point! 

That should give me 255 extra lottery balls! :beer:

Otherwise I'll have to look forward to dropping $55 on a doe license :eyeroll:

I think I'll apply for Powerball at the same time, as I have just about as much luck!

Ryan


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

So, we may know by Friday or will probably have to wait until after the 4th of July Holiday.

Spoiler92


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Number of Times Applicant's Name Goes Into The Weighted Lottery

Year Bonus
points Multiplier + Current year's
application = Total times
your application
goes in lottery

(year 1) 0 - + 1 = 1 
(year 2) 1 x 2 + 1 = 3 
(year 3) 2 x 2 + 1 = 5 
(year 4) 3 x 2 + 1 = 7 
(year 5) (43) or 64 - + 1 = 65 
(year 6) (53) or 125 - + 1 = 126


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Number of Times Applicant's Name Goes Into The Weighted Lottery
> 
> Year Bonus
> points Multiplier + Current year's
> ...


My understanding is that they had changed the odds, and that once you hit the 4th year, your odds jump to a power of 4 (4*4*4*4 = 256) .. Did I fubar that? Hmm.. I thought I just watched that ND G&F vid that said something similar. I'll have to go back and check it out again..

Remember that I'm also in the NR lottery restriction.. meaning I got a chance at a total of 1% of the general buck licenses for a given unit, and then my app gets thrown in the hat for those available licenses. If my number gets drawn, however all available NR buck licenses for my unit are already gone,... I effectively again get denied. (Note I have no problem whatsoever with this system)

_But_ I still have the lovely opportunity at buying a lousy doe license for $55 I believe(Even if I wait until the 3rd lottery)? While residents can be 3 additional doe licenses for $15 or something close? I'm considering just going out for a drive at night, running one over and then calling for a carcass tag($5). I'd save quite a bit of money, and would only need to hit a couple to make up for the lost meat. Then again.. I have a bridge to buy or something or other...those of you who know me know I'm totally kidding.. just making a point.

Ryan


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ryan,

Hunter_58346 has it right. I just checked the ND Game & Fish website. I'm in for the 6th year.....126 points.

Ref


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ryan....residents can't buy doe tags for $5 apiece.All deer licenses for residents cost the same.....$20.doesn't matter how many you buy.I've seen stats from the past where some guy bought 25 of them at $20 apiece.

The sad thing about our NR lottery is that non-res. landowners get first crack at that 1%.Plus the licenses that G/O get also count against the 1%.So in some units that have a limit of 3-4 NR mule deer buck tags.....they are all gone BEFORE the lottery even starts.A lot of NR are contributing their $5 application fee and have zero chance of getting drawn.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys for the clarifications. I really appreciate it.

So it looks like if the ND legislature isn't willing to amend the law, then I'll have to start playing the game and buy my own property. Which ultimately means that the average ND resident loses out in the long run, as more land will be locked up.... as that is what a guy has to do to ensure he can get a buck license.

<sigh>

Ryan


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Living here doesn't ensure that you will get a buck tag.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That system seems so weird to me. In WI we just buy our license over the counter and they give us a free doe tag with it (only can be used in certain zones). Your buck tag is good for the entire state for a buck or a doe. Additional doe tags are $5. About ten years ago we had to apply to get doe tags and there was a lottery system for that. Ever since the CWD came in, they are begging us to kill deer. Wish we had the muley's and antelope to hunt though, that's for sure.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Living here doesn't ensure that you will get a buck tag.


I think Ryan was inferring he couold get a gratis tag every year


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I also don't get it. I hunt deer in MN as well as ND and the two states manage their deer populations totally different!! MN you buy a buck tag over the counter and ND you basically can get a doe tag whenever you want. I wish I understood the philosophy behind each states rationale for the two dichotomies!! :huh:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I also don't get it. I hunt deer in MN as well as ND and the two states manage their deer populations totally different!! MN you buy a buck tag over the counter and ND you basically can get a doe tag whenever you want. I wish I understood the philosophy behind each states rationale for the two *dichotomies*!! :huh:


Good point, but I don't like when we fellow "hillbillies" living in the armpit of America use such big words. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I had to look it up before I used it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Buck Tag 2G1!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Eric Hustad said:


> Buck Tag 2G1!!!!!!!! :sniper:


Nope, not this year.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Mule Deer Buck 4C :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

More points............ :roll:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Maverick said:


> More points............ :roll:


ditto.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

2G2 Un#&(@$SUCCESSFUL..............first time for everything i guess. I feel like i just got punched in the stomach numerous times.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Unsuccessful in 3A2. Trophy doe hunting for me !!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Un fuggn real...denied for 2k2 two years in a row. Four people in our group all denied!!

Got my Voodoo doll of the game and fish with me right now..poking them in the eyes.

Maybe when I'm done I'll go drive over someone's pet or something :******:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Denied buck tag. Looks like I will be hunting flattops this year as well.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Doe, 2K1 :evil:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

As expected 4 Preference points for next year!

Denied again...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

A split tail... :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

2H Buck!!!! :jammin: (AGAIN)!!!!!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

4C

My 15 y.o. son drew a muley buck and I drew a muley doe, can't get much better!

I will actually get to gun hunt mule deer in the badlands with my son before he leaves home!


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

2B Buck. Yeah. 
:beer: :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey!!! I now have 3 points for a muley buck in 4B. I did get a doe tag for 2G. Yeeeaaaahh........ :roll:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

2H Any Antlerless and a point for next year


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just found out that my parents both got drawn for mule deer doe tags in 4C as well.

We will now have 3 generations hunting together in 4C this fall, can't get much better than that!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

2F1 buck...again!!! :beer: And 4000 doe tags still available.
Back straps anyone? :lol:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

2G1 Flattop hintin for me, looks like bucks in the velvet for me.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, lots of people gettin denied. I got my 2E buck this year. Had a point from last year.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

First deer tag for me since 2004 and joining the AF...got a doe tag, but I don't care. Also, applied for 2 more skin heads...MMMMM, backstrap on the grill!! 
Mav...you wanna chase some 4-legged tail together?? :beer: 
Be home in October for the first time in a year and a half, I can't wait.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

2K2...Any antlered.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm scared to look....  :homer: :huh:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mav...you wanna chase some 4-legged tail together??
> Be home in October for the first time in a year and a half, I can't wait.


Hell ya...It's only been about 3-4 years since I have seen you! Glad to hear you will be here in Oct.!! We might have to get out and shoot some Honks as well!!!

See you then.... :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

2I...successful

It has been 4 years for me, so in celebration I got myself a 270wsm model 700 and leupold VX-II scope. So my 4th of july will be at the gun range!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sierra03 said:


> 2I...successful
> 
> It has been 4 years for me, so in celebration I got myself a 270wsm model 700 and leupold VX-II scope. So my 4th of july will be at the gun range!


dammnn, now that's how you celebrate!! :bartime: Maybe I'll swing out to the Horace range tomorrow and do some celebrating also if not too much is going on. (The 4th is definitely on a bad day this year.)


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah yeah i got mine as well 2D for me


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

fishhook said:


> I'm scared to look....  :homer: :huh:


yep.....good reason to be scared. Looked this morning. 2E any antlerless...preference point fur me. I'm on the every other year schedule. uggh.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Me and the boy got doe tags this year for rifle season and I got a buck tag for Muzzle-loader season.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My dad and I got turnd down in 2J2 last year which is a rare occurrence itself so we thought it was a guarentee for a tag this year but I calle dback home the other day to see if my dad and brother got tags and they both were turned down again-unheard of! But my dad can still get a gratis tag so he's not to disappointed. Wish I was there to chase em with you boys

PS- I will have the opportunity to get a tag for almost any region in the state either sex-a once in a lifetime opportunity, to me-Does anyone have any suggestions? Ive been told out west mulie hunting


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Ive been told out west mulie hunting


No doubt about it!! :thumb: :thumb: A guaranteed muley tag is the only way your going to get me out of my stomping whitetail grounds.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

fishhook said:


> fishhook said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to look....  :homer: :huh:
> ...


an ugly year gets uglier. Now i find out my dad and brother were also turned down for a buck. that makes 3 2e doe's.

ps...does anyone know the deadline to apply for a land gratis tag....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Guess I'll have to wait till the mail comes. Web site keeps saying SS and DOB don't match and won' t give results.
Been denied 1st choice 4 years to date and been issued third choice the last two of those. Won't be able to bowhunt this year so that means if I don't get a buck tag I'm really screwed.


----------

